# New property on the marina



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

New property on the Marina to be launched this week. 15 storey building 8% rental guarantee. Shoud have location and price details later this week.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

I cant wait.

[sarcasm btw]

unless it defyies gravity or somthing, dubai pisses all over such 'mole-hills'

   

give us some more info though, btw, real ugo lowfises in the lowermarina which i noticed today, anyone know what they are?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

wtf is ugo lowfises??

maybe MD 7?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

tell me what it is instead of that crappy :rofl: smily.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

i was laughing partly at how real estate agents always seem to get stick from others even online! and then your uneducation


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah and now tell me. and change your avatar that reminds me of that idiot in city vs city.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

low rises!

btw, dont you think that juiced's new avatar sucks?
pls be more creative. CHAV!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

ive been trying to change it for the past 15 mins but it keeps saying my jpg files are invalid, they are all fine!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

anything but that!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

done. you like? :cheers:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I was trying to figure who had this stupid avator

Now I know its juiced.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

is that you?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

he has possibly made it worse.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

you lot whinge like old women, its fine!


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

arfie said:


> New property on the Marina to be launched this week. 15 storey building 8% rental guarantee. Shoud have location and price details later this week.


arfie, any finance expected with this baby, and any studios?


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

Its just one beds, two beds and three beds. I should have price list today from the developer.


----------

